
What it's like to live on the International Space Station - ode
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-c1dffc35-fe53-492d-a4bf-752a22bd1ebc
======
momavujisic
There's a great 25 minute tour of the ISS by Sunita Williams on NASA's YouTube
channel along with commentary on how life works up there.
[https://youtu.be/doN4t5NKW-k](https://youtu.be/doN4t5NKW-k)

------
ethana
Swallowing your toothpaste. Yuck. Sometime I think human will never get
anywhere near deep space if we don't solve our gravity-bound biology. The only
way I see is when we digitize our brain. Eliminate biology altogether.

